# Updates and Picture of Kysha (my new rescue)



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally, pictures of Kysha! (specially for karen519).
I am sorry because these picture can be quite disturbing to some. 
*Did she look really bad or was it only my imagination?*
*You guys be the judge.*

Despite looking so bad and being malnourished and HW positive, her tests results showed that she is otherwise quite healthy! Could you believe that? She must be a survivor.

Found her 1st owner on Facebook. My Mayon said Kysha was like his daughter and he was forced to put her under the care of his friend when he had to moved to Rome in 2005. Then, his friend sold Kysha to our heartless neighbor. When I asked what Kysha looked like before, he said Kysha looked just like any Dark Red Golden Retriever. Oh, I bet he would be heartbroken when he saw her picture.

Toby is still drooling whenever Kysha is around. He would not leave her alone! He tried to mount her a few times but we broke it immediately. Could Kysha be in *silence heat*? Coz Toby is neutered he should not react this way..


I got an accidental bite from Kysha 2 days ago when I tried to break a fight b/w her and another mix breed dog i have. I was having dinner and the other got agressive and attacked Kysha. Kysha retaliated and everything just exploded. I wouldnt try to break a dog fight with bare hands normally but I couldnt watch it or wait another second knowing how fragile Kysha was. So i grabbed the other dog by her legs and managed to pulled her away from Kysha and that was when Kysha accidentally sank one of her canine on my right foot. Kysha have not had any vaccinations since she was 1. So I got 15 injection immediately that night. Worst experience ever!

Here is the latest picture of Kysha. Taken on Sat, almost a week since she arrived our home. Still thin but did she look better or not??


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh my God she's painfully thin. Bless you for taking her.
What a pretty face she has, I can see she's rebounding fast with your care.
Toby and your other dog could be just asserting their dominance in the household, but I'm no expert.
Others here may have a better answer for you.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

The poor thing! Nobody deserves to be treated the way she was. But now, you have found her and I can tell in the second lot of pictures how happy she is. 

Thank you for taking care of her. 

Hugs to you both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kysha looks much happier and alert in her most recent picture.
She is painfully thin, but I know she will bloom and thrive in your good care.
You're a sweetheart for taking her in.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She looks so much better in the second set of pics. Thank you for taking care of her and giving her a new family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh this sweet beautiful girl. I am so gald you decided to give Kysha the home and love she deserves. She will blossom into a beautiful girl in no time under your care. 

She looks so happy-she already knows she is home, is safe, and loved. 

Enjoy her!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kysha looks so much better in the last two pictures and in no time will be her one beautiful self! Our most recent adoptee, Mike, came to us pretty thin and after only a couple of months is looking great. Keep giving her good food and hugs and kisses.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES and I agree with EVERYONE THAT Kysha looks so much better in the last two pics, now that she's been in your loving care.
I'm sure the vet can tell you how to feed her so she will gain weight.
Also, did they say how HW positive Kysha is? Is it mild or high?

I love the pictures-what a PRETTY GIRL she is!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That poor girl! How lucky of her to have fallen into your hands! She looks way better - mentally and physically - in the last set of pics. I can't imagine her "after" pics a year from now!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She looks SO TIRED in the first three photos - just physically and mentally worn out. In the two more recent photos I still see traces of that fatigue, but she looks happier, perkier in the face. You have done well with her, I can tell. Thank you for rescuing her. And your Toby is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

tob said:


> Finally, pictures of Kysha! (specially for karen519).
> I am sorry because these picture can be quite disturbing to some.
> *Did she look really bad or was it only my imagination?*
> *You guys be the judge.*
> ...


Its been a just week now............Yes, I see a slight difference and a big difference in her facial expression! Id say you are doing great!


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Tob
> 
> THANK YOU FOR THE PICTURES and I agree with EVERYONE THAT Kysha looks so much better in the last two pics, now that she's been in your loving care.
> I'm sure the vet can tell you how to feed her so she will gain weight.
> ...


 
The vet said Kysha should be in HW stage 1. Her liver and kidney are functioning well, though I am not sure if this is good enough to gauge how HW positive she is. But if the vet didn't think Kysha was too thin or malnourished in the first place, I don't know what their standards are like. 

Her appetite are really good. Always sleeping though.. Maybe she was used to sleeping all day back when she was locked in a cage. The vet suggested that she would go back for the treatment after 3 weeks. I am trying to put some weight on her these day.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

She does look much better! Are you planning on having her treated for the heartworm? I know it can be an expensive thing but it can save her life.

Oh I see you answered this. Thank you for getting her the medication for that!


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank guys... Thanks for your kind words. Some people find it hard to say nice words when they see her..

But yes Kysha does look better nowadays. 

Looking back at the 2nd picture of her i posted, my God, I would have thought she was dying if I hadnt she was sleeping.... hahaha..

Anyway, she is doing fine. Her allergies are slightly better. She goes for walk twice a day and love massages on her belly. I am not sure though if I could give her back her "Golden retriever Aura" because honestly I have never seen a worst looking Golden Ret.. 

Please... tell me you have seen worst bouncing back to health....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

We have seen many Golden Rets. that were rescued/adopted and in worse shape and nursed back to health on this forum and others.

Keep us what you are doing-it's working!!

Did the vet say if she has a Heavy or Mild Heartworm?


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Tob
> 
> We have seen many Golden Rets. that were rescued/adopted and in worse shape and nursed back to health on this forum and others.
> 
> ...


 
That's very very encouraging....
The vet said her HW should be Mild.

Kysha is starting to demostrate her playful character. She loves playing tug-of-war with my dad!! And she is learning again to retrieve things.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

tob said:


> Thank guys... Thanks for your kind words. Some people find it hard to say nice words when they see her..
> 
> But yes Kysha does look better nowadays.
> 
> ...


You are doing great with her, and YES she will bounce back to good health. The rescue I volunteer for has taken in dogs in worse shape than her and they recovered and became healthy, active, happy dogs. 

I'm sorry about the bite to your foot, I hope it heals well.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> You are doing great with her, and YES she will bounce back to good health. The rescue I volunteer for has taken in dogs in worse shape than her and they recovered and became healthy, active, happy dogs.
> 
> I'm sorry about the bite to you foot, I hope it heals well.


 



Thank you for your kind words. You words gave me alot of comfort and hope. 

Will post Kysha new picture again fter 1 week!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

Kysha looks so much better now that you have had her a little while-she looks much HAPPIER, TOO!!

I think you could be right that she is sleeping,because she was used to sleeping in the cage all day. Good to hear she is enjoying her walks and belly rubs!!

Glad to hear that the vet thinks it is a Mild Case of heartworms and as soon as Kysha gains enough weight she can go through treatment. If you don't have faith in this vet, perhaps you could take Kysha to another.

Keep us posted and can't wait for more pics! You are Kysha's angel!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I absolutely can see a change after only one week, she looks so much better in the last two pictures and less defeated. Be careful that you don't overfeed her, I just learned through reading about Patrick (the red NJ pitbull that was pulled from the trash chute) that you have to be careful that you don't try to get a malnourished dog's weight up too quickly or you can create bigger problems. With your good care and love she should be acting and looking like a happy healthy Golden in short time. Thank you for helping her.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hali's Mom said:


> Be careful that you don't overfeed her, I just learned through reading about Patrick (the red NJ pitbull that was pulled from the trash chute) that you have to be careful that you don't try to get a malnourished dog's weight up too quickly or you can create bigger problems. QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I will sure look this up on the internet.
> I am feeding her 3 times a day and only giving her bigger portion in the morning. The other 2 meals are just regular portion for a dog her size.
> ...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

Kysha sounds like she is having a great time at your house.
Like Hali's Mom said, I too have heard you have to be careful on what and how much you feed a malnourished dog.
It might be a good idea to not take Kysha to the park with the silence heat. Is
silence heat the same thing as a false pregnancy?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

How is beautiful Kysha doing?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you for taking her in..... I can't wait to see the progress she is making.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Kysha has been doing wonderfully. 

We are having slight problem putting weight on her. Her weight remains around 43lbs though she has been eating very well lately. My vet thought her HW could be the reason, any ideas??

Her heat is over and her skin allergies are getting much much better. She is allowed to sleep on my bedroom floor every night while toby sleeps on the bed. And she really really loves to play. Her only issue is that she is a little stubborn and would bark whenever she couldnt get what she wants. We usually have to make her to leave the room whenever she does that as a form negative reinforcement for her bad behavior. *We can TEACH an old dog manners, am I right*?? Kysha also loves to put my hand into her mouth when we are playing. She never put any pressure though. She was very gentle like brushing my hand. *Is that ok?*

But here come the bad new ... 2 days ago she got into another horrible fight with the same other dog in our house, *Judy*. It happened when we were playing fetch in our backyard and while Kysha was running to retrieve my throw, she accidentally bumped into Judy who appeared from nowhere. And that was all it took to start the fight. I panicked but did not dare to intervene this time. Instead, I threw an empty bucket at them but it did not work at all. After a second or two, Judy gave way and ran away. 

Kysha got a total of 5 small cuts on her head and left ear. I tried to wash them immediately with running water but she wouldn't let me touch her left ear at all. She cried when I touched and kept licking my hand like she was saying "it hurts, it hurts..". Anyway, they were mostly superficial wounds and started healing the following day.. Thank god!

By the way Judy ran away if ZERO wounds. *What should I do with her*? She is a real sweetie most of the time but this is not her first time. She has had several other fights with Snowy (another mix-breed female dog we have) and she always got away with Zero wounds on her while always leaving the other dog slightly wounded. They haven't been fighting alot lately because Snowy had learnt and chose to avoid confrontation even though she clearly still doesnt like Judy. They have manage to "co-exist". FYI, Snowy has no problem with Kysha at all. She would just avoid her whenever Kysha get near.

Judy loves to play but just didn't seem to know her own strength. We have come home several time finding cuts and wounds on Toby's lips and limps and even once on the forehead. Toby is not fighter type so I am sure he got it while playing with Judy (who likes to pick on her only friend, Toby, even she is much smaller than him)...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

Thanks for the update on Kysha.

I would ask your vet as to what you can feed her and give extra to put weight on her.

Is Kysha HW Positive? 

As far as the fighting, who is starting it?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm, you may get more responses reposting in the behavioral thread. I don't have any advice for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The heartworm could be causing problems with the weight issues. Also if she has any other worms they might be the problem. Have you noticed any in her stools? I cant remember, did she have some when she came to be with you? 

As for the fighting, you can break it up by spraying water on them, distracting them. Some people say you can grab their back legs and pulling backwards but I dont know about that. I would worry they might turn on you. You have to know your dog to do that. If you can get a air horn, maybe that would be good distration to break them up. If you have to leave, I would keep Judy seperate from the other dogs just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tob*

Tob

Has Kysha been tested for Heart Worm?

As BeauShel said, that can make them skinny.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Tob
> 
> Has Kysha been tested for Heart Worm?
> 
> As BeauShel said, that can make them skinny.


 
Yes, she is. But considering that her kidney and liver are still ok and also she has no other symptoms, i think she is at stage one.

She will be having her 1st injection next monday. I heard many stories about dog not making it through, especially senior dogs. So, I am very anxious about that too.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

check out Kysha's latest picture in my new thread!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I just read through this thread, and you've done an amazing job with Kysha. The depression you see in the first pics is going away. You've given her hope again. 

As to putting weight on her, try feeding her puppy chow. That's what my vet recommended when we rescued Heidi, who was emaciated, and had just had a litter of pups (who we never found). She needs the fat in the puppy chow without the extra fiber and bulk of the regular food. Two 20 lb bags, and we had a different dog. It should help give her a little extra while she's on HW treatment. Gradually introduce it until that's what she's on totally. Then, you can wean her off of it when she's at a good weight. 

Wonder if her original owner would want to see her? It's amazing that you were able to find him. I know he'd be heartbroken to see her in this condition.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

Looni2ns said:


> I just read through this thread, and you've done an amazing job with Kysha. The depression you see in the first pics is going away. You've given her hope again.
> 
> As to putting weight on her, try feeding her puppy chow. That's what my vet recommended when we rescued Heidi, who was emaciated, and had just had a litter of pups (who we never found). She needs the fat in the puppy chow without the extra fiber and bulk of the regular food. Two 20 lb bags, and we had a different dog. It should help give her a little extra while she's on HW treatment. Gradually introduce it until that's what she's on totally. Then, you can wean her off of it when she's at a good weight.
> 
> Wonder if her original owner would want to see her? It's amazing that you were able to find him. I know he'd be heartbroken to see her in this condition.


Thank you so much for saving Heidi too! You are an angel yourself.

But Kysah doesnt like kibbles very much. I am feeding her Orijens adult formula and home-cooked food. I should switch to puppy chow too.

Yes, her original owner actually said Kysha's picture made him cried and smiled at the same time. Well, happy at least to know she is still alive~

It makes me really really happy to know at least she was once loved and had a great family. But, too bad, her original owner has moved to Rome 5 yrs ago which was why she was given away.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

If she doesb't like the dry kibble, you can always soak it, and then mix it w/the other food. Or, mix it in dry with other food, or a little gravy. A little dry kibble will help keep the tarter from building up on her teeth. 

I saw the new thread with Kysha's recent pictures. Amazing!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kysha*

Here is Kysha's new thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/96276-kysha-after-1-month.html


----------

